# Sat TV Picture Problem



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you tried plugging the reciever into a different circuit?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It might be a hard drive issue. If it's directv and if they are good customers, the tech will come out and install a new receiver. Equipment and service call waived.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> Have you tried plugging the reciever into a different circuit?


Yes, it works fine in a different room.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

backstay said:


> Yes, it works fine in a different room.


 Try leaving it where it's at on the same coax and run and extention cord to a different circuit and see what that does.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mattsilkwood said:


> Try leaving it where it's at on the same coax and run and extention cord to a different circuit and see what that does.


 I did that too thinking it might be electrical, no change.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> It might be a hard drive issue. If it's directv and if they are good customers, the tech will come out and install a new receiver. Equipment and service call waived.


It works on a different coax line in another room.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you using proper terminations / splices?

Are you using faceplates or any type of passthrough device?

SatTV required solid core copper RG6 and 3GHz rated Couplers / splitters. 

You can usually get away with some things however it could cause issues.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Are you using proper terminations / splices?
> 
> Are you using faceplates or any type of passthrough device?
> 
> ...


No splices, correct cable, no splitters and RG6 F connectors


----------



## JustLurking (Sep 23, 2009)

If there is a switch in the system (like a 3x4 or 6x8) you might try swapping a couple of the outputs to see if the problem is in the switch - same goes for the ground block, and the LNB on the dish. 

Other than that... Is the line with the trouble the furthest one from the dish?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JustLurking said:


> If there is a switch in the system (like a 3x4 or 6x8) you might try swapping a couple of the outputs to see if the problem is in the switch - same goes for the ground block, and the LNB on the dish.
> 
> Other than that... Is the line with the trouble the furthest one from the dish?


I switched the connectors around at the LNB, no change. This line is the same distance to the dish as the one in the next room that works fine. I'm baffled. I see a splitter in the crawl space that feeds two other rooms, I may try to run a cable from it to this room. Or put a splitter in at the room next door and feed this room.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> I switched the connectors around at the LNB, no change. This line is the same distance to the dish as the one in the next room that works fine. I'm baffled. I see a splitter in the crawl space that feeds two other rooms, I may try to run a cable from it to this room. Or put a splitter in at the room next door and feed this room.


Cable splitters are not for sat signals, and tend to mess things up.
When you moved the problem receiver to another room, did you move a known good receiver to the problem room? That would tell you right off the bat if its the receiver.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

K2500 said:


> Cable splitters are not for sat signals, and tend to mess things up.
> When you moved the problem receiver to another room, did you move a known good receiver to the problem room? That would tell you right off the bat if its the receiver.


No I did not.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

K2500 said:


> When you moved the problem receiver to another room, did you move a known good receiver to the problem room? That would tell you right off the bat if its the receiver.


 That was my next thought as well.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dish or direct? System type? Number of receivers? Switches look kinda like cable splitters but are not. Type and number of switches? Diplexers(also looks like a splitter but is not, used in pairs) present? If Dish, are separators (also looks like a splitter but is not) present?

Edit: Are there any slave tv's?


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

Is the picture breaking up only on specific channels, like odd or even? If so I suspect switch failure or the presence of cable splitters. May be accompanied by an absence of transponder specific channels, or transponder signal strength in general.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

K2500 said:


> Dish or direct? System type? Number of receivers? Switches look kinda like cable splitters but are not. Type and number of switches? Diplexers(also looks like a splitter but is not, used in pairs) present? If Dish, are separators (also looks like a splitter but is not) present?
> 
> Edit: Are there any slave tv's?


Direct TV, 3 receivers, no switches on this cable, dish has a 3 LNB horn on it(but 4 connection points inside). 3 cables leaving dish, 1 with a splitter(switch). Receivers in living room(works fine)master bedroom(works fine)and guest bedroom(this is the bad one) I moved it to the sun room and it worked fine there. No slaves


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> Direct TV, 3 receivers, no switches on this cable, dish has a 3 LNB horn on it(but 4 connection points inside). 3 cables leaving dish, 1 with a splitter(switch). Receivers in living room(works fine)master bedroom(works fine)and guest bedroom(this is the bad one) I moved it to the sun room and it worked fine there. No slaves


Probably in the switch. Does it feed the sun room and guest room? Got a picture of it?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

K2500 said:


> Probably in the switch. Does it feed the sun room and guest room? Got a picture of it?


The cable for the guest room is new from the dish LNB to the wall. New F connectors too. No splices in it.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> The cable for the guest room is new from the dish LNB to the wall. New F connectors too. No splices in it.


Interesting. New barrels in the wall plate? Local RF interference? Shield grounded properly? Signal on 101deg, 110deg and 119deg?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

K2500 said:


> Interesting. New barrels in the wall plate? Local RF interference? Shield grounded properly? Signal on 101deg, 110deg and 119deg?


I swapped the wall plate with a known good one. The sun room and guest room wall plates don't share a wall but are within 10 feet of each other. The dish is not grounded, if I go back I'll take a picture. I'm not a Sat TV guy so the 101deg thing is Greek to me. When the signal strength page was up no reading was below 93


----------



## ATL Soundman (May 24, 2011)

*Snow in the picture*

Groung the dish or the 4x4, or 4x8 switch whatever you are using. Swap receivers. check inside coax conections to make sure no strands of shield got wraped around the center conductor.:whistling2:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> I swapped the wall plate with a known good one. The sun room and guest room wall plates don't share a wall but are within 10 feet of each other. The dish is not grounded, if I go back I'll take a picture. I'm not a Sat TV guy so the 101deg thing is Greek to me. When the signal strength page was up no reading was below 93


Dtv gets signal from 3 sats. 101w, 110w,119w. Sat and transponder sig strength can be toggles from the signal strength screen.

Receivers sometimes wait to get wacky until they warm up sometimes. That's all I've got. It can't be much else.


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

ATL Soundman said:


> ... check inside coax conections to make sure no strands of shield got wraped around the center conductor.:whistling2:


Yep, made that mistake a couple of times.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

opt wall mount connections.


----------

